
Show HN: Func.Farm browser extension creates serverless functions from snippets - nihil75
https://func.farm
======
weego
_Execute your code and get results right there and then_

What results? Maybe it's just early and I'm being a grouch but I'm failing to
see any use case for this

------
eterps
When or why would this be useful? I am not doubting there is no use case, I
just don't see it.

~~~
sitkack
Pick from encyclopedias of group sourced solutions to problems. It is a
copypasta nailgun to help stick frame the newly settled Cloud Frontier. We can
thank the OP when we are all slaving away in the code mines.

~~~
have_faith
Can't tell if your comment was generated from a markov chain or not.

~~~
sitkack
Copypasta Nailgun, not word salad shooter! Aren't we all just Markov Chains
anyway?

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvL-I3Dfeqc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvL-I3Dfeqc)

------
bprasanna
A video walk through would be helpful. And why not for Firefox!?

~~~
nihil75
Totally agree. Firefox port should be simple as changing 'chrome.storage' to
'browser.storage' (famous last words :P )

------
josteink
So... it lets you execute JS in your browser?

Sorry if I fail to see how this is novel.

~~~
jonnyscholes
I think it's for running nodejs not "browser js" (via aws lambda or similar)
without leaving the browser. I guess it's novel because it makes it easier to
execute random _node_ js?

~~~
isoprophlex
{insert joke about serverless left padding-as-service here}

~~~
Cthulhu_
Why joke when you can [http://left-pad.io/](http://left-pad.io/) ?

~~~
isoprophlex
Absolutely glorious

> Padding and the input string are limited to anywhere between 1000 and 1024
> characters in the free version, because we have to monetize to have enough
> runway to launch `right-pad.io` in Q3 2017 and annoying your customers into
> upgrades is a tried and true startup business development strategy

